# 'Introducing Jack Frost'



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is another composition of mine which is the opening title of an audiobook i've recently developed.

Hoping it captures the feel


__
https://soundcloud.com/eviticus%2Fintroducing-jack-frost-draft-1

Comments welcome.


----------

